

On the Trail of a Silver Theif - natdempk
http://gardenandgun.com/article/trail-silver-thief?src=longreads&mc_cid=4b55df7694&mc_eid=5a612a474e

======
ColinWright
s/Theif/Thief/

It's right in the web page title.

